# Hitachi 10'' Compound Miter Saw with Laser Marker $80



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

Sears: Online department store featuring appliances, tools, fitness equipment and more

plus $20 rebate
Toolrebates.com: Hitachi Power Tool Rebates


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I bought the Hitachi 12" sliding compound saw, enjoy it so much sold my 12" dewalt... That's my 2 cents...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice little saw.. I used one a couple of years before going to a slider.


----------

